# The luckiest man in World War 2 (Doco)



## pardus (Jun 17, 2014)

Captured at the fall of Singapore, worked on the railroad of death/bridge over the river Kwai, torpedoed while on a prison ship to Japan, in Nagasaki when the second atom bomb was dropped, Alister didn't have a "good war"...

Luck and resilience, an incredible story!

p.s. he wrote a book on his experiences.
*The Forgotten Highlander: An Incredible WWII Story of Survival in the Pacific.*
*Alistair Urquhart*


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2014)

I just don't have anything sarcastic to say.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sometimes life really gives you the shaft, but at least he lived.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 19, 2014)

I can't imagine holding that in like he did. The fact that his wife never knew shows just how much he wanted to put that behind him.


----------



## ScribblerSix (Jun 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Captured at the fall of Singapore, worked on the railroad of death/bridge over the river Kwai, torpedoed while on a prison ship to Japan, in Nagasaki when the second atom bomb was dropped, Alister didn't have a "good war"...
> 
> Luck and resilience, an incredible story!
> 
> ...



Shit, I've actually met him! Twice.

If he's still alive, if you go to Aberdeen I think you're more than welcome to visit him. He's from just west of Aberdeen I believe. I also think it wouldn't be hard to contact him. He's very much lucid. He's a very nice old man too. I think when he was talking to us about his book, I think this was in 2012 in Edinburgh, it was pretty heart stopping to hear what happened to him after the war. 

He only received his pension a few years ago... never thought of mentioning it before. Additionally, he can only to this day eat rice. He became sick if he deviated from it. He also still hates the Japanese -- spoke about it often and isn't ashamed to say it. He's not politically correct at all.


----------

